# tripe sources



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

looking for reasonable close areas that can ship fresh green tripe. I'm in Michigan which means California shipping is as much as the tripe.

Anyone use these guys? www.aplaceforpaws.com 

THanks for any leads


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Never used the company you listed myself Ted I get my tripe and a few other things from this place in Western PA.....

http://www.hare-today.com/ - Click on Raw Pet Foods in upper left hand corner and go to 2nd page for tripe


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

If I could figure out how to ship it, I would send you guys what I get and all you would have to pay was shipping. Ranchers butcher all the time here so tripe for me is a "come get it before I throw it out" thing.......


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Taylor Pond Farms is in Michigan. They have delivered right to my door and are really nice people.

http://www.taylorpondfarms.com/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> If I could figure out how to ship it, I would send you guys what I get and all you would have to pay was shipping. ......



I'm picturing the UPS or FedEx truck being quarantined while HazMat folks figure out what the smell it.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I'm picturing the UPS or FedEx truck being quarantined while HazMat folks figure out what the smell it.


That's hysterical!!!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Pauline, that place looks great! I sent them an email Thanks a lot for taking a minute to post that.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I'm picturing the UPS or FedEx truck being quarantined while HazMat folks figure out what the smell it.


Your probably right, packaging it frozen and shipped with dry ice probably would not help.......

Oh well, I tried.......


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Ted - just a warning that Taylor Pond Farms customer service through email isn't the best...They are a small family company that spends most of their time at the warehouse getting product ready and driving all over the place delivering. However, I love their products and order from them every month. Their ground bone-in meats make up the majority of my GSDs' diet.They will deliver to your house for $10.

Melissa


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Thanks for that advice. I'll try calling them, though I don't remember seeing a phone number.

THanks!


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Just ordered up a bunch from Taylor Farms. I called them and were super nice. THis is a great thing! Good prices, great selection. I'll be a regular customer.

Thanks again for that tip!


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Glad to hear it...reminds me I need to put in an order...


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

My experience with e-mail was the same as Melissa stated. Good hearted people though.....one day a truck with all my stuff pulled up. I didn't even know if they got my order!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I haven't found a good source of it yet raw, but I feed canned Solid Gold Green Cow Tripe about 2 times a week. Smells just like Alpo. Wonder why? :roll: I believe Canine Caviar also makes a canned venison green tripe.

Ted, if you know any hunters who butcher their own deer, they may also be a source of venison tripe. I almost grabbed a freshly road killed deer about 1 mile from my house about 2 weeks ago, but it was gone before I could get back to it. Not sure what the neighbors would have thought though... :-D


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

I've used canned "Tripett", canned green tripe. It has a very strong odor but the dogs love it.

http://www.sitstay.com/dog/supplies...ripett,+Green+Beef,+13.2+oz.+Can_13284_13295_


----------



## Ren Sauder (Apr 5, 2007)

I get mine from my butcher. Here in Canada, it is illegal for a butcher of meat intended for human consumption to put ANY tripe in their cooler. So instead I have to pre-arrange with my butcher what day I want the tripe, then go to retrieve said tripe at a specified hour so it doesnt sit outside for too long (can;t stay in the shop too long either).


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Taylor ponds I think emailed me an invoice. They use a Google shopping cart perhaps. Maybe that's new. I should add some RMBs to the order though...

So far it's been a great shopping experience


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Just an update, anyone in the Michigan, Ohio, Indiana or Illinois area should really check out Taylor Pond for organs. Really excellent assortment, prices are reasonable and the stuff was quite fresh. I was really pleased about that.
www.taylorpondfarms.com


----------

